# DIY sock facemask



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2020)

This actually looks like a good idea, not sure how well you'd be able to breathe through it though  Recommend using a clean sock


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 21, 2020)

Ha! Neat.

I was thinking of maybe just using underpants.


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2020)

Presume it’s best with an unused coffee filter as well.


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2020)

Robin said:


> Presume it’s best with an unused coffee filter as well.



Yep - same goes for the underpants


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2020)

It has been suggested elsewhere that some folks' used socks, as well as protecting the public from the wearer's bugs would probably be sufficient to combat 99% of their too.  And surely that being the case, better to use used coffee filters too, so the aroma of sweaty sock can be made bearable?


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 21, 2020)

trophywench said:


> It has been suggested elsewhere that some folks' used socks, as well as protecting the public from the wearer's bugs would probably be sufficient to combat 99% of their too.  And surely that being the case, better to use used coffee filters too, so the aroma of sweaty sock can be made bearable?


That should all help to maintain social distancing!!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Inka (Apr 22, 2020)

Both effective and stylish!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 22, 2020)

Inka said:


> Both effective and stylish!



Combine that with a social-distancing crinoline hoop-skirt and you have Fashion For the Plague Times.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2020)

Often wondered what you really look like Eddy, so err, should I say 'Thanks for that.' ?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 22, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Often wondered what you really look like Eddy, so err, should I say 'Thanks for that.' ?



Nah - I prefer boxers.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, I just found a perfect use for all my holey socks! Toes and heels are the bits that wear through and those get cut off for this mask. I don't have coffee filters but a sheet or two of folded kitchen paper would do the job. .... Just off to give it a go! I wonder if there is a perfect face to foot size ratio that works best?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2020)

Those amongst us who are skilled at opening their mouth and putting their foot in it, might presumably be able to enlighten us regarding this matter, Barbara.

I look forward to noting who thinks they can help …….


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Those amongst us who are skilled at opening their mouth and putting their foot in it, might presumably be able to enlighten us regarding this matter, Barbara.
> 
> I look forward to noting who thinks they can help …….



Oh Jenny, you are so witty! 

As a result of my attempts to create a mask last night I find that my feet are a little too small compared to my mouth, Maybe this enables me to put both feet in it! Eek! 

I ended up using the cuff rather than the foot as this was longer (and less smelly) and a folded sheet of kitchen paper works well, so I now have a homemade mask in my handbag as well as my DIY mask which I keep hanging from the interior mirror in the car.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 11, 2020)

The UK govt's just released DIY mask instructions unfortunately ignores the mask-potential of underpants, another indication of its shambolic pandemic response.









						[Withdrawn] How to make a cloth face covering
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Lanny (May 11, 2020)

Ooohhh! Reading this thread has REALLY brightened up my day!  Roaring with laughter!  WHAT a crazy bunch!  Thanks so much for that!


----------

